# لتنظر عيناك إلى قدامك



## الكرمه الصغيره (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 
*لتنظر عيناك إلى قدامك*​
* هل فكرت يوماً في أهمية عينيك؟*​*هل تتذكر مقدار الالم والتعب الذي عانيت منه عندما تعرضت عيناك لمرض ما أو دخل فيهما شيء غريب؟ *
*لذلك قال الرب يسوع بحق *​*«إن سراج (مصباح) الجسد هو العين» *
*(متي 6: 22)*
* ألا توافق معي أن ما تراه بعينيك يؤثر علي حياتك كلها؟ *​*بل غالباً ما يثبت في ذاكرتك لمدة طويلة؟ *​ 
*لذلك دعنا الآن نذهب إلى طبيب العيون العظيم ليخبرنا عن حالة عيوننا الحقيقية، ويعطينا العلاج المناسب فى حالة الضرورة.*
*أولاً: *​*العيون السليمة*​ 
*1- عين مبصرة: *​*هى عين الشخص الذى يعيش فى النور.  الشخص الذى أنار الرب حياته، فانتقل من دائرة الظلمةإلى دائرة النور الإلهى (يوحنا3: 21، 9: 25).*​ 
* 2- عين بسيطة: *​*هى العين التى تنظر فى اتجاه واحد فلا ترى أمامها سوى غرض واحد ولا تنشغل كثيراً بما يدور حولها فتحفظ صاحبها من فخاخ وشباك العدو الكثيرة*
* (متى6: 22).*​ 
* 3- عين مستنيرة:*
* هى عين قد استنارت بقوة وعمل الروح القدس، فأعطت لصاحبها القدرة على التمتع ببركات الله المختلفة والدخول معه إلى العمق *
*(أفسس1: 18-20).*​ 
*ثانياً:*
* عيون مريضة *​ 
*1- عين عمياء:*
* هى العين المفتوحة لكنها لا ترى.  فصاحبها يعيش فى ظلام كامل يمكن أن يقوده إلى التيهان والضياع.  لقد أعماه الشيطان حتى لا يرى نور الحياة*
*(2كورنثوس4: 14).*​ 
* 2- عين شريرة:*
* إنها عين لا تكف عن التفتيش على الشر والنجاسة ولاترى غير ذلك.  وفى النهاية تقود صاحبها إلى الظلام الكامل (أمثال23: 6، متى6: 22).*​ 
* 3- عين مشتهية:*
* هى العين التى تشتهى كل ما تراه بدون تمييز، وهكذا تقود صاحبها لإثارة شهوات الجسد وتضع معثرة فى طريقه فتدفعه إلى السقوط السريع.  هل تتذكر قصة حواء فى الجنة*
*(تكوين 3: 16)*
* وداود على السطح *
*(2صموئيل11، متى5: 28)*​ 
*4- عين لاتشبع:*
* إنها العين التى لا تكتفى أبداً، بل تفتش على كل ما هو جديد، وهكذا تقود صاحبها إلى الجرى وراء السراب.  إقرأ ما قاله سليمان الحكيم فى*
* أمثال27: 20 وجامعة1: 8-10.*​ 
*5- عين مستكبرة:*
* هى العين المتعالية التى يرى صاحبها أنه أفضل من الجميع فتقوده إلى الكبرياء وعدم الخضوع والطاعة. *
* لكن لا ننسِ أن الله يقول *
*«قبل الكسر الكبرياء»*
* (إقرأ أيضاً مزمور110: 5، أمثال6: 16-17).*​ 
*6- عين مستهزئة: *
*إنها عين تستخف وتستهزئ بالآخرين بنصائح وتوجيهات الكبار (الوالدين والمعلمين) وهكذا تجعل كلمة الله وتوجيهاته بلا ثمر فى الحياة *
*(مثال30: 17).*​ 
*7- عين بها جسم غريب:*
* هى عين لا ترى الأمور على حقيقتها.  ويشبهها الرب يسوع بالعين التى بها خشبة فتمنع صاحبها من الرؤية الصحيحة لنفسه، وتشغله بالنظر للآخرين والتفتيش عن عيوبهم *
*(متى7: 3).*​ 
*والآن هل من علاج لهذه العيون المريضة؟*​ 
*(1)*
* حول عينيك إلى الرب فى صلاة قلبية قائلاً: *
*«حوّل عينىَّ عن النظر إلى الباطل» *
*(مزمور119: 37).*​ 
*(2) *
*لتكن عيناك مثبتتين دائماً على وصايا الرب ولتكن هما السراج الذى ينير طريقك *
*(مزمور19: 8، أمثال23: 26).*​ 
* (3)*
*لتنظر عيناك إلى قدامك دائماً وتجنب جولان العينين وتشتيت النظر*
* (أمثال4: 25، جامعة2: 14).*​ 
*(4)*
* تجنب النظرة الثانية لما يقدمه العالم من شهوات، واطرد كل فكر يحاول ابليس أن يشغلك به *
*(مزمور25: 15، أيوب31: 1).*​ 
* (5)*
* انظر إلى نفسك أولاً قبل أن تنظر إلى أخطاء الآخرين.  إهتم بامورك الشخصية حتى تكون مرضياً أمام الله *
*(متى7: 3).*
*والآن ماذا عنك أنت؟ *
*أى نوع من العيون هو عيناك؟*​ 

* خذ خطوة عملية متكلاً على الرب، معتمداً على قول الكتاب «نظروا إليه واستناروا ووجوهم لم تخجل» *​*(مزمور34: 5). *
* أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
* الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*
* جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع ...... كالعادة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع راااائع جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع رائع ...... كالعادة*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 


*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل *
* شكراً أخي العزيز الطيب**لمرورك الجميل  *
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
* المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمه... *
*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (17 أكتوبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> *موضوع راااائع جداااا*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبه* *لمرورك الجميل  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2013)

حقيقى تأمل فى منتهى الروعة


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حقيقى تأمل فى منتهى الروعة


 


*أفرحني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة Desert Rose الطيبه* *لمرورك الجميل  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## soul & life (17 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل كالعادة اشكرك .. الرب يباركك


----------



## menasonjesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> موضوع جميل كالعادة اشكرك .. الرب يباركك






*أفرحني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة نيفيان الطيبه* *لمرورك الجميل  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 أكتوبر 2013)

menasonjesus قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل​


 

*أفرحني تواجدك الجميل 
شكراً أخي العزيز menasonjesus الطيبه* *لمرورك الجميل  
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع غايه فى الروعه استاذى 
ربنا يجعل اعيننا مستنيره لترى مجد الرب 
وتمشى فى طريق الحياه الابديه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع غايه فى الروعه استاذى
> ربنا يجعل اعيننا مستنيره لترى مجد الرب
> وتمشى فى طريق الحياه الابديه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


 

*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبة* *ماريا ماريا** لمرورك الجميل  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمه وسلامه ومحبته... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع روحي مهم جدا

لك الشكر

ربنا يعوضك

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## sherihan81 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*لذلك دعنا الآن نذهب إلى طبيب العيون العظيم ليخبرنا عن حالة عيوننا الحقيقية، ويعطينا العلاج المناسب فى حالة الضرورة.​*
*كم اعجبني الموضوع وهذه الدعوة الجميلة...الرب يبارك خدمتك المميزة اخي الغالي الكرمة الصغيرة​*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (24 أكتوبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> موضوع روحي مهم جدا
> 
> لك الشكر
> 
> ...


 

*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل 
 شكراً أخي العزيز* *لمرورك الجميل تحياتي وأحترامي *
*والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (24 أكتوبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *لذلك دعنا الآن نذهب إلى طبيب العيون العظيم ليخبرنا عن حالة عيوننا الحقيقية، ويعطينا العلاج المناسب فى حالة الضرورة.*​
> 
> 
> *كم اعجبني الموضوع وهذه الدعوة الجميلة...الرب يبارك خدمتك المميزة اخي الغالي الكرمة الصغيرة*​


 

*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل 
 شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبه* *لمرورك الجميل  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك 
 المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمته الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع جدااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا*​
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل *
_* شكراً أخي العزيز الطيب النهيسى لمرورك الجميل *_​* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
* المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمه وسلامه ومحبته... *​*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------

